# huffy bikes



## coonsanders (Sep 8, 2010)

hi gang

im considering a huffy bike from walmart and i was wondering if huffy is a decent brand?
also whats the deal with these new railiers?im so used to the old fashioned chain and br-
eak brake systems on newer bikes that i just dont get them.

coonsanders


----------



## sawz67 (Jul 21, 2011)

really ? huffy


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

How much is the huffy. You like the cruiser with coaster brake?


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, not trying to be jerk. But you asked, and no Huffy is not a decent brand. 

How much do you wish to spend? Someone might offer a better alternative. Also what use to you have in mind for the bike?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The titanium Huffy's are better than the carbon fiber ones.


----------



## salsa smurf (May 24, 2011)

total crap


----------

